

Solving protein folding by playing a computer game - orzuk
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v466/n7307/edsumm/e100805-10.html

======
mukyu
I did this for a little while when it first came out and actually ranked
pretty well, however the novelty wore off quickly. You basically just fold it
into the basic shape, attach bands in a certain places and then have it
attempt to optimize it. Then you shake it and let it optimize again hoping to
get it out of a local max. Repeat, a lot. Not much fun or much of a game
compared to other such applications i've seen (there was a google techtalk on
using human computation via games for object detection in photos and other
things).

